# taig milling machine



## bronson (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi does anyone happen to know the bearing number for the bearings in the head of a regular spindle for a taig milling machine. Thanks.


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 18, 2011)

Cliff, at Taig, told me the bearing number is 203, 17mm ID and 40mm OD. 

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## bronson (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 18, 2011)

The bearings are part number 6203-2Z and the dimensions as mentioned above. Should also be the same bearing as used in their lathe.


----------



## bronson (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks i will see if that number will work with my bearing supplier.


----------

